# will move on nov 2015



## federico.cappelli.kappo

hi there

I'm considering to move in Argentina on nov 2015, I'm interested to live near Mar del Plata.

Usually in Italy I work as pizza baker or cook.

To live I'm looking for rent a studio or a small apartment.

any suggestion for job haunting and house renting?

tanks

Fede


----------

